# 13" umbee yawn



## jhengis (Sep 30, 2004)

Goin' on 14" TL. Neat shot I took a few days ago.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

that is an amazing picture potm worhty.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Holy crap.....Nice pic!


----------



## sinigang (Mar 26, 2005)

that goes out so far! its like a freakin elephant trunk!


----------



## jhengis (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks!

Here's some more shots within the last two months:


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

What a beast.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Holy crap.....Nice pic!


holly crap is right.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Very nice fish, and great finger speed on that first shot.


----------



## jhengis (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks all.

Here's another yawn for you:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice-








Got to ask-what equipment are you useing?


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

What size tank do you keep him in, and how does it do with tank mates?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I don't normally comment on pics, but that first shot is abso-freakin'-lutely amazing!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

nice quality picture. what camera are you using?


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

def non POTM worthy, almost looks like my dempsey only awesomer


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

jhengis said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Here's some more shots within the last two months:


man I hope mine gets that big!!1...beautiful.one of the best I ever seen!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

jhengis said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Here's another yawn for you:


AWESOME SHOTS!!!


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

can not wait for mine to put some size on ...mine is about 3" eats like a pig... no joke.. I never get tired of seeing these pics


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

nice pic what an amazing fish!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

holy god!!! thats gotta be the nicest pic ive seen! what a yawn, this is a POTM if i ever saw one


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> holy god!!! thats gotta be the nicest pic ive seen! what a yawn, this is a POTM if i ever saw one


How true!!


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Edit: Answered my own question...


----------

